# How about posting all those lovely photos of Clown loaches?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

how'd you know I had a group of clowns??? :mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

here you go. pic isnt all that great


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I have a school of 6 guys in my comunity tank. They are lovely! I tend to have a bigger school when I move them to a bigger tank.
Here are the photos I took (very long ago, about 4 months, I'll take some more soon!)
1.








Here's the busy society, you can find two of them  Don't meet them much during the daytime.

2.








Taking the tank perpendicualerly, I give the photo a cool look!

3.








Some at the bogwood.

4.








Behind is a tiger barb. 

5.








Enjoying swimming
That's it! Enjoy!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

OK here we go .. one at a time


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

and again....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! They're clearer than my photos!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll try and take some of my 3 and post em.... I havent quite mastered the aquarium photograph quite yet though


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Here


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm. I ran into a feeling of déjà vu when I viewed the last image! Wow, it was from the website. I really was into it that I synchronized the. Now the ADSL is on, not such things!


----------

